

Ask HN: Any impact to your saas biz because of this NSA/PRISM scandal? - unlimit

Have you seen any drop in new subscription or people quitting?
======
bdfh42
We are still building the MVP but do wonder how we should counter customer
partner and potential investor worries about this issue.

SaaS still looks like the best way to deliver our software but I suppose now
we will have to load the whole thing with even greater data encryption to help
customers feel comfortable. Now just where do we put those encryption keys?

~~~
junto
We aren't even sure if the encryption algos are even safe.

~~~
devonbarrett
Which ones?

